# Format SD card to FAT32?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there a way within OS X 10.5 to format an SD card to FAT 32? From what I understand is Disk Utility when you choose MSDOS (FAT) that is FAT16, but there isn't an option for FAT 32.

Any advise?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I always thought this option was FAT32. I have never read otherwise.


----------



## chewy (Feb 16, 2006)

MACinist said:


> I always thought this option was FAT32. I have never read otherwise.


Same here... you can try the newfs_msdos command in Terminal. That command lets you specify the FAT type.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

ok maybe i'm wrong then... Before I go messing around in Terminal, is there any way to check what formatting is on the card now?


----------



## chewy (Feb 16, 2006)

DDKD726 said:


> ok maybe i'm wrong then... Before I go messing around in Terminal, is there any way to check what formatting is on the card now?


Yup, go into Disk Utility and click on the Volume name for your SD card. Then click on the Info button.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Ideally I would do the formatting from my camera. I am running Panther, Disk Utility just says it is "MS-DOS filing system". Given that it takes longer file names I suspect that it is FAT 32 rather than FAT 16 but it certainly does the trick.


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

Disk Utility does FAT32.


----------

